# BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

me and a buddy have a bit of a tif goin on.

we both got vr6's that we both doing turbo projects on.

we want to know whats better for an MK4 12v VR6 running #42 at 15+psi.
he has an mk3 12v vr6
A blow off valve or a Diverter valve back into the intake.

i say the diverter valve, he says the blow off.
but i know theres something ive heard about the needing to re-circulate the air for the MAF system. so that the car doesnt run rich.
any help would be cool guys


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Been asked many many times. He is correct that a *DV* is preferred in a MAF based car, although in my experience a BOV works just as well.
In either case go with the Tial BOV or DV. 
EDIT:










_Modified by PhReE at 2:27 PM 1-20-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (PhReE)*

u mean a diverter valve is preffered in a MAF car???
thats what i thought








right as always
haha


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Been asked many many times. He is correct that a BOV is preferred in a MAF based car, although in my experience a BOV works just as well.
In either case go with the Tial BOV or DV. 

lol. you need to go to the penalty box, and feel shame now.
MAF = DV
MAP = BOV


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

whoops. Effed that one up. I meant DV the first time. At least I got it right on the second half, lol.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (TBT-Syncro)*

My bad, i totally didnt realise the mk3 didnt have a MAF
that makes sense now


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_My bad, i totally didnt realise the mk3 didnt have a MAF
that makes sense now









the mk3 and mk4 VR both have a MAF


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_My bad, i totally didnt realise the mk3 didnt have a MAF
that makes sense now









Ehh? Mk3 has a maf... All VR6's even obd1 have mafs


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (PhReE)*

then whats the idea of the MAP sensor there saying an mk3 has.?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_then whats the idea of the MAP sensor there saying an mk3 has.?


Standalone systems run off a MAP sensor.


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (05JettaGLXVR6)*

the first question should be are you running a factory chipped ecu or are you running standalone (megaquirt,aem,autronic,ect)?
bov works for anything
diverter valve works for anything
the difference really comes down to do you want it to be quiet or loud for the blowoff valve?
and you can run a recirculating blow off valve. the deal is since you are turboing the car you have the pressure route between the maf and the throttle body. it will run fine , be quiet and help with turbo life span.
i currently run a tial 50mm but am in the process of redoing boost piping to aluminum and will be swapping out to either the eurojet bypass or the tial Q bypass valve.



_Modified by jetta2dr16v at 11:30 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: BOV or DIverter valve for MK4 vr6 (jetta2dr16v)*

factory chipped ecu
unitronic 440cc software vr6


----------

